
Raspberry Pi launches camera with interchangeable lens system for $50 - ngcc_hk
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/raspberry-pi-launches-camera-with-interchangeable-lens-system-for-50/
======
ngcc_hk
Another post here in hacker news or you can go to the source

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/an-open-source-camera-
stack...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/an-open-source-camera-stack-for-
raspberry-pi-using-libcamera/)

Plus this

[https://magpi.raspberrypi.org/books/camera-
guide](https://magpi.raspberrypi.org/books/camera-guide)

